# "file not found or no read permission"



## brickboy (Mar 31, 2005)

I recorded something onto my computer using my tv tuner...and it was a 2 hour program and is close to 3 gb. I was trying to convert it to a compression file because it is a .mpeg right now, but i cant do nething with it besides view it. If i try nething a box pops up saying "file not found or no read permission" is there a way to get around this. I am trying to convert it to divx .avi. Ne tips or pointers would really be appreciated


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm guessing that the software that was used to create the file may be the issue, like a copy protection or something to that affect, though I'm just thinking out loud since I haven't done any tv capturing.


----------



## Xeln (Apr 19, 2005)

brickboy, 

I think it may have something to do with file size. I have a user that is having the same problem trying to compress just a .csv file that's about 3GB or so and you indicated that your file size is about that large. My user does not have any problem compressing smaller files, but when they begin getting larger, he's getting this error.

I'm still looking into this, but I wanted to at least give you that much info so hopefully it can give you something to go on.


----------



## brickboy (Mar 31, 2005)

Xeln,

Thats exactly how big these files are, they are 3 gbs so that may be the problem. thanks for the info...and i would appreciate any help if you find anything


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No read permission... sounds like a local policy. Are you on a domain network?


----------



## Xeln (Apr 19, 2005)

brickboy,

I haven't had a chance to try this on my end yet, but one thing I was thinking of trying was to create the compressed folder with a smaller file and then dragging/dropping the larger file into the existing compressed folder and seeing if that would work.

I don't know if you'd want to give that a try, but I figure when everything that should work doesn't....try something that shouldn't work.

So far, there have been posts in other forums that I've run across and they predominantly mention that this happens with files of about 3GB. Unfortunately, I've seen nothing on MS's site to confirm that limitation, but it seems to be fairly consistent.

Good luck!!


----------

